

I've started a community site and podcast for distributed teams - avdi
http://wideteams.com
Hi HN! For the past few years I've been working in geographically dispersed software development teams. I noticed that there didn't seem to be a site specifically dedicated to discussing the challenges, benefits, and best practices unique to remote teamwork. So I decided to build it.<p>In keeping with the community intentions of the site, there are going to be lots of guest posters sharing their experiences with remote work.  I've also been recording interviews with members of remote teams about how they work, and posting them in the form of a podcast.<p>I figure that there are probably a good number of you either working remotely or considering it. So, since I'm trying to build a <i>community</i> site, I'd like to invite you to check it out and let me know what you think. I hope if you like it you'll stick around and contribute.<p>Thanks for your time!
======
adrianscott
clever name, nice.

